# Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern



## webwatcher (27 August 2008)

teltarif.de News: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern


> Ärzte und andere Gesundheits-Dienstleister wie Heilpraktiker, Logopäden oder Krankengymnasten sind derzeit Opfer eines neuen Betrugsversuchs: Die Täter rufen nach Schließung der Praxis an und hinterlassen auf dem Anrufbeantworter die Bitte um Rückruf, um einen Termin zu vereinbaren.
> Dabei wird jedoch eine 0137-7-Nummer hinterlassen, die 1 Euro pro Anruf kostet. Die Täter gehen dabei geschickt vor und sprechen die Nummer in anderer Betonung, um damit die Vorwahl zu kaschieren. So tappen Arzthelferinnen und anderes Personal anderentags in die Falle.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2008)

teltarif.de News: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern


> Ärzte und andere Gesundheits-Dienstleister wie Heilpraktiker, Logopäden oder Krankengymnasten sind derzeit Opfer eines neuen Betrugsversuchs: Die Täter rufen nach Schließung der Praxis an und hinterlassen auf dem Anrufbeantworter die Bitte um Rückruf, um einen Termin zu vereinbaren.
> Dabei wird jedoch eine 0137-7-Nummer hinterlassen, die 1 Euro pro Anruf kostet. Die Täter gehen dabei geschickt vor und sprechen die Nummer in anderer Betonung, um damit die Vorwahl zu kaschieren. So tappen Arzthelferinnen und anderes Personal anderentags in die Falle.



Die BNA ist schon informiert und hat einige 0137er Nummern abschalten lassen bei denen oben beschriebenes Szenario angewandt wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Auch die beteiligten Firmen (dtms und Phonesys, ehemals Crystal medialopg) haben prompt reagiert, auch die Nummernnutzerin wurde binnen 48 Stunden genannt, eine fabelhafte Leistung von Frau M. und Herrn D.
Ernst gemeintes Lob 

Die (angeblich) verantwortliche Bamberger Firma DAAT Ltd existiert aber bereits nicht mehr.
Siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ler/53654-0137-anrufer-auf-ab.html#post247549
Der Rest wäre z.B. eine Sache für die angeblich bereits seit Juni informierte Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg, aber dort stießen aka-aka-Anfrage auf Schweigen. Die werden sich das hoffentlich leisten können, auf Münchner Amtshilfe zu verzichten


----------



## Windhund (31 August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Das war ja eine detektivische Meisterarbeit,herzlichen Glückwunsch,nur habe ich eine Firma Phonesys als Mehrwertanbieter bei Google nicht gefunden,ich dachte auch,es wäre die Firma Comsys aus Düsseldorf,die früher Crystal Medialog hieß.Es erstaunt mich doch immer wieder,daß die beteiligten Firmen sich immer Ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen.
Haben denn die nichts gewußt???Oder wollten sie nichts wissen???
Die Frage stellt sich doch nun:Wo ist das Geld geblieben,welches der Telefonkunde bezahlt hat?
Da es sich ja wohl um eine 56jährige Frau handeln soll-habe ich gelesen-wird Hartz 4 einen neuen Bedürftigen bekommen!
Neugierig bin ich auch,wie man ohne den Datenschutz zu verletzen,erfahren kann,daß die Frau 56 Jahre alt sein soll.
Bei den Stellenangeboten mit 0137 Nummern in den Zeitungen,wo arme Arbeitssuchende abgezockt werden,tut sich anscheinend gar nichts,da sind sogar am heutigen Sonntag um 23.06 alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch!!!!In diesem Fall wurde schon  spätestens am 3.Juli mit der BNA telefoniert,AZ :EB 160966gibt es auch.
Neugierig wurde ich auch,als geschrieben wurde,daß die 0137 Nummer immer besetzt war,die Anrufe laufen doch über Plattfirmen der Firma Comsys oder DTMS,oder wo auch immer.Die Firmen müssen doch anhand Ihrer Statistiken  merken,daß die Telefonanrufe nur 3 Sekunden dauerten,so wurden Sie mir selbst in Rechnung gestellt.Allein die Preisansage dauert mindestens 6 Sekunden,da ist doch irgendwas mit der Technik schief gelaufen,oder sollte etwas schief laufen?
Nach dem Motto-wir sind ja nur der seriöse Diensteanbieter-wir haben ja mit nichts zu tun....
Wir stellen ja nur die technischen Vorraussetzungen zu Verfügung.....
Hallo,was ist denn da los,Sie wollen also von nichts gewußt haben,das glaube ich nicht.
Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen.
Firma Phonesys ?,Herrn D?
WEM NÜTZT ES?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

comsys stimmt, sorry. Da hat mein Hirn mir einen Streich gespielt. Und das Alter der Frau erfährt man über das britische Handelsregister, glaube ich.
Man muß erst den tatsächlichen Firmenort Bamberg zusammen mit der Firma googlen 
Dann erfährt man, dass die Firma am 19.6. im Handelsregister Bamberg gelöscht wurde

DAAT Limited, Bamberg. Die Gesellschaft
ist gem. § 142 FGG gelöscht. Von Amts
wegen eingetragen. (19.6.)

[§142FGG _(1) Ist eine Eintragung in das Handelsregister bewirkt, obgleich sie wegen Mangels einer wesentlichen Voraussetzung unzulässig war, so kann das Registergericht sie von Amts wegen löschen. Die Löschung geschieht durch Eintragung eines Vermerkes. _]

Es gibt da halt die Unklarheit über die Schreibweise der Geschäftsführerin...

DAAT Limited, Cherbonhofstr. 9, Bamberg (Durchführung von
Telefonmarketing im Bereich des Handels). Stammkapital: 12.500 EUR.
Geschäftsführer: E*ine G*, Bamberg. (13.3.)

versus E*yn G* (wie von dtms/comsys genannt)

wenn Du hier:
UK business credit reports, risk scores, annual account and company filings online from UK Data Ltd

als "surname" G...... eingibst und als "first name" E*ine (nicht yn!), dann findet sich eine Person diesen Namens als Geschäftsführerin einer Firma in UK. Allerdings gehört die PLZ nach Aschaffenburg. Wenn Du nun aber hier:

UK business credit reports, risk scores, annual account and company filings online from UK Data Ltd

bei "director search"

als surname G....
als first name E...ine
und als company name "daat Limited" eingibst, kommt dieselbe Person

Diese Firma ist ebenfalls gelöscht.

Es könnte zwar sein, dass es sich bei E*G*, der früheren Direktorin der "Daat Limited" nicht um dieselbe E*G* handelt, die die Bamberger "Daat Limited" gegründet hat - aber das dürfte sehr unwahrscheinlich sein.

Der Offenburger Staatsanwalt hat das aber hoffenltich bereits im Juni herausgefunden, bevor die Firma gelöscht wurde. 
Ist ja schließlich sein Job.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Und woher weißt Du,daß das ein Offenburger Staatsanwalt das heraus gefunden hat?
Ist so einfach,in Ermittlungsakten einzusehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Hier werden ja Arzthelferinnen als Idiotinnen hingestellt,die eine Nummer wegen einer falschen Betonung nicht erkennen sollen.
Wenn jedoch einen Telefonnummer aufgeschrieben wird,ist die Betonung unwichtig.
Jeder merkt dann doch wohl,daß es sich um eine Votingnummer handelt,es rufen doch Millionen im Fernsehen an-Deutschland sucht den Superstar zB.
Auch in den einschlägigen Rupriken der diversen Sexanbieter,kann man dort für 1 Euro eine 01377 Nummer anrufen.
Ja,ich weiß,es ruft natürlich niemand an und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.
Übrigens,in unserer Praxis kann niemand aufs Band sprechen,da wird der Patient über die Notrufnummer informiert,ist bei den anderen Ärzten auch so.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*



Windhund schrieb:


> Haben denn die nichts gewußt???Oder wollten sie nichts wissen???



Deine profunden Kenntnisse über TK Firmen ist einfach nur mies, Windhund.
ComSys zb. vermietet Nummern weiter und hat mit dem Content nichts zu tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Worauf beziehen sich denn Deine Kenntnisse,dann müßtest Du schon selbst Comsys sein,dann brauchst Du ja nicht anonym als Gast  antworten,sondern kannst dies als Firma tun.
Es gibt ein schönes Sprichwort:
Nur getroffene Hunde beißen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Worauf beziehen sich denn Deine Kenntnisse,dann müßtest Du schon selbst Comsys sein,dann brauchst Du ja nicht anonym als Gast  antworten,sondern kannst dies als Firma tun.
> Es gibt ein schönes Sprichwort:
> Nur getroffene Hunde beißen.



Deine Kentnisse sind ja noch mieser als die von Windhund... 

Nix für ungut, aber bevor man andere Leute anmacht sie wären anonym, sollte man mal überlegen ob man selber anonym ist oder nicht...


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

dem allseitigen Wunsch nach  Anmeldung kann/muß  jetzt entsprochen werden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Langsam, langsam... Die Firma Comsys hat mehrere Tausend Kunden. Nachdem es Beschwerden gab, wurde schnell gehandelt. Es wurden alle Nummern des Kunden gesperrt. Das wurde mir von einem Beschwerdeführer mitgeteilt. Das Verhalten der Firma war korrekt (und wir haben hier wohl durchaus genug Erfahrung, dies zu beurteilen).
Was den Offenburger Staatsanwalt angeht, da hätte ich mal wieder Ironietags setzen müssen. Und außerdem war es Oldenburg. Anscheinend hat mir die viele Sonne im Urlaub nicht gut getan


			
				Beitrag im Forum physio.de schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe MitstreiterInnen.
> Die Anzeige ist nun zur Überprüfung einer strafrechtlichen Relevanz aufgegeben und an Staatsanwaltschaft/Kripo Oldenburg gegangen.
> *Ich soll alle Beteiligten bitten, sich ansonsten erst einmal ruhig zu verhalten und nicht weitere Polizeiinspektionen zu kontaktieren.* [???] Ich melde mich diesbezüglich noch einmal. Es soll dann von allen bereits gemeldeten eine Email an das entsprechende Fachkommissariat gesendet werden. Aber dazu mehr, wenn ich entsprechende Post bekommen habe.


Logopädie Forum - Re: Achtung Telefonbetrug 0137

Aus einem anderen Forum ist bekannt, dass jemand Strafanzeige gestellt hat. Über den Stand dieser Strafanzeige ist nichts bekannt. Ich würde mich halt nur maßlos ärgern, wenn da unnötig Zeit verplempert worden wäre. Es wäre sicherlich sinnvoll, da noch einmal nachzuhaken. Ich werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*

Gerade entdeckt, bereits im, Juli veröffentlicht

[noparse]http://www.dbl-ev.de/index.php?id=1507&no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=871&cHash=284177a4f0[/noparse]



> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Baden-Baden ermittelt nun wegen Verdacht des Betruges. Sie bittet um Feststellung und Mitteilung der Namen und Anschriften der Geschädigten.
> Wir möchten daher alle Logopäden, die auf die oben beschriebene Art geschädigt wurden, bitten, sich bei uns zwecks Weitergabe der Daten an die Staatsanwaltschaft zu melden.


Nun ja... Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die das ordentlich hinkriegen 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> - Anregung, der StA möge bei den Diensteanbietern sowie bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfragen, welche weiteren Beschwerden dort betreffend 0137-Nummer vorliegen, insbesondere auch, welche Anfragen von Ermittlungsbehörden vorliegen (Verfahren zusammenführen) [Hinweis: Bei der Bundesnetzagentur werden ja alle Beschwerden gesammelt - die Behörde kann also als "Zeuge" benannt werden und diese Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Man muss sie nur fragen]
> 
> - Anregung, der StA möge bei Diensteanbieter anfragen, welche Summen ausgezahlt wurden (Schadenshöhe, Gesamtzahl der Geschädigten ist dann ca. Eurosumme x 1,5); daraus dürfte sich auch ergeben, dass gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorliegt
> 
> - Anregung, der StA möge durch Nachfrage beim zentralen Verfahrensregister und durch Nachfrage bei der Polizei feststellen lassen, welche weiteren Ermittlungsverfahren im Zusammenhang mit der betreffenden 0137-Nummer bzw. gegen die gleichen Personen geführt werden


Die Masche selbst sieht irgendwie ja vergleichsweise "niedlich" aus, dennoch bezweifle ich, dass die 56-jährige Geschäftsführerin sich das ausgedacht hat. Oder nähere Verwandte


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit 0137-Nummern*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ComSys zb. vermietet Nummern weiter und hat mit dem Content nichts zu tun.


Früher hatten die nicht mal 'n eigenes Beschwerdebeantwortungsformular bei Comsys/Crystal: In den Dateieigenschaften stand DTMS. Klar: Rate One/DTMS ist ja das vorgeschaltete Kettenglied. Die jahrelang erprobte, branchentypische und perfektionierte Verantwortungsverschleierung. So, nicht dass jemand meint, mein Lob des Beschwerdemanagements bei Comsys hätte mich vom Paulus zum Saulus gemacht...
Das unternehmerische Risiko, bei der Auswahl eines Kunden daneben zu langen, wurde auf die Verbraucher verlagert. Ein genialer Schachzug! Das freut den Aktionär.


----------

